# Re-Using Coil Springs --- B13



## ASG (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

I have some Monroe Sensa-Trac struts on the rear of my 93 Sentra XE. The struts were installed about 15k-20k miles ago. The car has 94k miles on it now. 

Lately, I noticed that the rear wheels (15-inch rims) are rubbing against the fender when going over certain inclines in the road (like turning from the street into a parking lot). 

I want to replace all the struts with the KYB GR-2's. How can I tell if the coil springs are bad? I only want a factory ride, so can I re-use the coil springs with the GR-2's?

Thank you.

ASG


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if you want 100% factory ride the gr-2's are not 100% the same. they are a tad stiffer but with the stock spring rates and the gr-2's you car will handle very nicely for a stocker. the way to tell if your springs are sagging is this. when you remove them from the strut measure them and compair ot measurement to stock. also, measure your ride height right now and compair it to stock, if either of these are off you may want to replace the springs.

FYI, if you need to replace one its a good idea to replace all of them


----------

